# YouTube clip of a cute cockatiel



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

This is sooooooo cute


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I have seen this video before and I just can't get enough of it  He is such a smart little birdie, and so talented!*


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh, he is thoroughly delightful...thank you for sharing


----------



## ravenstag (May 17, 2015)

I have seen this video before and it never fails to make me smile.


----------



## Athyx (Feb 21, 2011)

*Awe! I've been whistling to my 'Tiels for years and they've only picked up a couple of notes. This is totally adorable though!*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*such a cute guy *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I have also watched this before and it's one of my favourite cockatiel videos! 
Another big favourite of mine is Kame-chan, he whistles the chocobo theme song and the victory tune from the Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

I've also seen this video before. There is nothing cuter than tiels singing with their wings raised like this and with such cheerful expression. My boy tiel also does this routine to get my attention and it always works. I think they know to use this gesture to disarm us.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

That has been posted here several times already and I never get tired of watching it


----------

